# loco sounds in DC



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a single track DC layout. I'm considering buying a Broadway Limited HO 2145 4-8-4 equipped with Paragon2 Sound/DC/DCC and a DCMaster Analog Control Module for Paragon2, Blue Line & LokSound models. Question: Does anyone have experience with this type of combination in DC? Specifically - will the loco work well in DC and will the control module function as advertised for realistic sounds?
Thanks for any input - I don't want to go to the expense of setting up a DCC operation for one train on one track but would like good engine sounds.


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

Well I don't have much experience whit dcc but I only have dc train and track. Ive been get this on fee bay and works ok and sound good for dc ,I have a few of them and they are ok an cheap to.It come whit remote and easy to hock up to.
MRC Athearn EMD 645 sound decoder with speaker & remote transmitter


----------



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you for your most interesting reply.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

It should work for you, but sounds on the BLI are not activated until the DC voltage reached a predetermined level. That is because of the added voltage needed for the sounds. I do not remember what the level is, as I do use DCC, even on a single track set-up. You can gt a NCE Power Cab for about half the price of the BLI Locomotive. I paid $168 shipped for my NCE Power Cab.


----------



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

rrgrassi - Thanks for that - it was helpful. I have an MRC Teck4 260 power source for the layout so I should have plenty of available voltage. Since this sound module is only about $40 I think I'll give it a try - it only has to support one engine. Thanks again - any additional thoughts are always appreciated!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

No problem! The Tech 4 is a good unit. I will not use MRC DCC, but their DC power packs are the best IMHO.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

rrgrassi , How is "IMHO" defined? If you don't mind me asking.
regards,
tr1


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

tr1 said:


> rrgrassi , How is "IMHO" defined? If you don't mind me asking.
> regards,
> tr1


In My Honest Opinion


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

Can the pulsing power from the controller mess up a decoder. Also the tech 4 260 which I also have is rated at 23v max. Dcc decoders are 12v. I was wondering if its possible to fry a decoder but not completely fry it so it doesn't work? I have a problem with mine in which. When it's rolling around the track it suddenly slows down for no reason. The track is clean. I also recently blew the engine and replaced it and after replacement it actually worked fine for a day or to. Now it's back to slowing down. I run DCC


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

Oops I meant blew the motor itself


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I'd check the power drive carefully...you may have something that's binding so the motor has to work way harder than supposed to.Motors don't usually burn out for no reason.It may be intermittent and hard to find.

Most decoders can withstand a higher voltage (up to 20 or more volts) and in turn send metered DC (0-12V) to the motor.If the decoder's output was the cause,the motor would run like crazy before burning out.You may have a crappy decoder,but not likely in this case.


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

Well I found out when I picked up the new motor that I'am suposed to oil the motor bearings. I didn't know that so I'd place some of the blame on that. But I'll go a head and pull it apart. I did notice that once before it had blown and when I had the shell off that a wire to the head light had a cut that had left the wire exposed and I taped it up. But that was the only wire I noticed at the time.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Look for defective gears or anything that may be loose and occasionally interfere with smooth drive operation.Your problem may be electrical but a mechanical flaw is more likely.
In doubt,I'd disconnect the decoder and run the loco on straight DC for a good while.


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

Ok. Well it's a dual decoder DC or DCC it runs on both.


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

Would you by chance know how to polish iron sintered wheels? As of now I only clean them with alcohol


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I understand that it runs on both DC and DCC but running it on straight DC would rule out decoder problem if failure shows up again.And then,only DC will tell you if your motor is really cooked up.


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh ok gotcha


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I use " In my humble opinion" for IMHO........both work.......


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

I have an 2008 BLI SD40-2 that will stall at times on DC using a MRC Tech-4 280 dual controller, but my brand new BLI NW-2 Paragon 2 switcher runs great. Both have great sound. I use the BLI DC Master for CV programming and sound control. The biggest problem with Paragon 2 on DC is that if you flip the switch to change directions, the loco takes a long time to slow down to a stop and reverse, and it has to be run at nearly max speed to keep from stopping. Not the greatest thing for a switcher operated in a yard layout. Using DCC, they both run flawlessly at half throttle and the switcher reverses as designed. I've now added a new DCC equipped Bachmann RS-3 to handle the switching in the yard and I keep both of the BLI locos running on the mains using DCC power. I have added a half dozen new dual decoder Bachmanns lately that I like better than BLI, Blueline or Paragon 2. Whooda thought?


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

My tech 4 I bought for Christmas and put it back in the box when I got my nce powercab with my income tax. I only use it to do full resets on my mrc decoder. It's DC/DCC but it's only capable of being reset in DC mode. I've learned to hate MRC thanks to this decoder.


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

I guess I really have no room to complain cuz it's a 2007 sd45 that I got for $139.00 originally $299 I believe. Lesson learned. Intermountain next tax time  Or can someone point me in the direction of a company that I can buy from online that if anything is broken upon arrivel via US mail. They won't give me any problems on broken things and just ship out to me to re place... Do companies still have this good nature towards the customer? Thanks people


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

What about their Quantum Engineer? It's wired in with track feeders and allows DCC sounds to be commanded while running DC still. What's the quality like?


----------

